# air compressor



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Got a new Ridgid 4.5 gal. twin stack portable compressor. Returned first one because it leaked real bad. The replacement one still leaks a little about 5 psi per hour with nothing attaches. Should these leak at all?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm gonna assume that it should not leak. Just take some leak detector solution or mix some dish soap with some water and spray all the fitting connections including the drain see if you can find the leak maybe tighten the fitting or add some teflon tape and retighten.

Dave


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

If I were you I would take it back and get the ridgid 5 gallon aluminum one... Much better. it only weighs about 55# as compared to roughly 75# for the other one. Plus the tank drain is acctually on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Had already tried dish soap at every single connection but could not find the leak.

The 5 gallon aluminum tank compressor was not rated as high as the 4.5 gal. steel tank unit in CFM


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

rayh78 said:


> Had already tried dish soap at every single connection but could not find the leak.
> 
> The 5 gallon aluminum tank compressor was not rated as high as the 4.5 gal. steel tank unit in CFM


Your right its not... I guess I kind of forget that sometimes. I never really use more than 1 thing at a time and mostly a framing nailer or a palm nailer. So almost anything out there will take care of me just fine.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rayh78 said:


> Had already tried dish soap at every single connection but could not find the leak.


More than likely, it's leaking past the valves or the vanes in the head of the compressor. Leaking from the pressure side to the suction side, through the head. Sloppy tolerances for higher production. That's about the long and the short of it.


----------



## fiore22 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Rigid*

I had one of these rigid twin stacks, it kept having a problem starting...it would just hum until I reset it. I took it back and bought the best. I have a thomas twin stack rated to run continuously without a prob...so far so good. But they do cost a bit more. Also note that Home Depot now owns Rigid...for whatever that's worth.

Anthony Fiore
FioreBuilt Construction


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I remember a point in time, not too far in the past (80's), where everyone used Emglo air compressors. They were seemingly the only game in town, or at least everyone seemed to use them. I just Googled them, and they are part of DeWalt now. I bet they really suck now.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I remember a point in time, not too far in the past (80's), where everyone used Emglo air compressors. They were seemingly the only game in town, or at least everyone seemed to use them. I just Googled them, and they are part of DeWalt now. I bet they really suck now.


Yup... I have used the dewalt compressors before. The damn thing never shuts off. I swear it would turn on every 4th nail shot. 

As far as the old emglos went... They were awesome. They would run forever with no worries. They were a little louder than some out there but they did not cycle as often.



fiore22 said:


> Also note that Home Depot now owns Rigid...for whatever that's worth.


Actually HD has an exclusive contract with the power tool line of Ridgid. Ridgid is owned by Emerson who has TTI make the tools. TTI also makes tools for many other tool companies including ryobi and milwaukee. Before long it will just be one company with differant names so they get all the money.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Robert; You are so right bout that.For those who might not know;
Black & Decker owns: B&d,De Walt,Porter Cable,Delta,Beisemeyer
and probably some hidden in backround.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

I aggre with MD it is prob leaking back in the compressor. They want to make more and dont really cars about quality, now a days it is more about quanity then quality.


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

I understand that a new compressor shouldn't leak, but what I am wondering is how someone would have nothing better to do than watch their compressor leak. Also, I am really wondering what a 5 psi per hour leak would matter on the functionality of this compressor.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ARCS said:


> Also, I am really wondering what a 5 psi per hour leak would matter on the functionality of this compressor.


Might not matter a hill of beans, but it is a darned shame.


----------



## Mike604 (Aug 7, 2006)

ridgid nfg, get a thomas or emglo, my ridgid did the same thing, issue after issue with it......


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rayh78 said:


> Got a new Ridgid 4.5 gal. twin stack portable compressor. Returned first one because it leaked real bad. The replacement one still leaks a little about 5 psi per hour with nothing attaches. Should these leak at all?


I've got the same compressor, just bought it about a month ago, and now that I see your post I realize my is doing the same thing. I've been so busy that I have just assumed I needed to tighten the connections on my hose, but now that I think about it, it's doing the same thing with the hose out!:blink: 

I was like Robert, I wanted to buy the Aluminum one for the shaved weight, but opted for the heavier one because of the higher productivity of it.

Now, I'm going to have to haul that thing back and return it. I hope they like it all covered with drywall mud, paint and scratched, it looks like I've had it for about 3 years already.:laughing:


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

So, basically, the Jenny compressors the the "real" Emglo compressors, and DeWalt has their name only? Cool. That pretty much lets fellas know to buy a Jenny compressor if they want somthing that will last for the next 20-30 years.


EIDT... I just looked up Jenny's site. They look exacltly like the old-school Emglo compressors! That's a "real" compressor, there. They're quiet too. Not like these modern compressors that buzz your brains out every time they kick on. (by then way, this is the same "Jenny" as the famous "Steam Jenny" pressure washers)


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i got the jobboss compressor a few months ago and have nothing but praise for it. i like how you can remotely hang the regulator up on the wall and leave the compressor out of site. it's not that loud compared to some other ones i have seen. the pancake ones seems to be super loud for some reason. i got this off the floor special at home cheapo. all i had to do was tighten up the regulator some and the nuts/bolts on the wheels. other than that. it was new, and they took 50 bucks off the price of it for me. not bad. 
i had been loooking at the twin stack rigid but liked this jobboss because of the wheels. nice big air filled wheels that go up and down steps nicely.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

ARCS said:


> I understand that a new compressor shouldn't leak, but what I am wondering is how someone would have nothing better to do than watch their compressor leak. Also, I am really wondering what a 5 psi per hour leak would matter on the functionality of this compressor.


Dont use on jobs but so often. It is also a compressor I keep in my attached garage next to the wall adjoining my home/office. When not in the garage I also plug it into an extra 30 gal. storage tank. But anyway got tired of hearing it cut on while in my office about once every hour day and night. Returned a couple of time but got a good one on the 3 rd try.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm sure that the ones that leak are just in some fitting that the factory didn't use enough thread sealer or tape on it. not likely it's internal somewhere.


----------

